

Getting reporters to call you - bdfh42
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/09/getting-reporte.html

======
ivey
I signed up a while ago, after seeing it mentioned on This Is True. I've been
underwhelmed. It's a lot of email (3 or 4 a day) and takes too much time to
digest.

A sample from today^Wyesterday:

"Looking for a woman cheesemaker to profile from the general rural region
outside Washington DC, Baltimore, Pittsburgh or State College, PA."

"Punjabi-American Politically Active Folk"

"I'm looking for any information on awkward friendships. For example, you hang
out with a friend (of the same sex) and it is uncomfortable, stiff and almost
like a really bad date."

"I'm working on a story about the trend of unusual hotels that used to be
prisons, banks, caves, etc."

------
brandnewlow
Should be rephrased.....getting "lazy" reporters to call you.

Any editor I've worked for would be ticked if he/she knew I was begging for
sources on a list like this.

------
josefresco
Hmmm seems like a clever email list gathering scheme. It's also apparently
working quite well with over 23,000 sources.

~~~
dangoldin
Normally I'd agree but I don't think Godin would be doing that. But what do I
know?

~~~
fallentimes
He owns one of the largest spam websites ever, Squidoo.com.

------
swombat
What sort of questions do they ask?

